# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Czerniak

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mam problem, ponieważ mam dużo pieprzyków, i ostatnio zauważyłam że na ręce pieprzyk który jest średnicy może 3 mm, jasny stał się wypukły, wyszedł poza skórę i nic innego się z nim nie dzieje. 
Czy może to być czerniak?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zacheusz112

Na podstawie takiego opisu nie można wyciągać daleko idących wniosków.Jeżeli Cię to niepokoi,proponuję rozważyć wizytę u dermatologa - bez skierowania.
Pozdrawiam.

----------

